# advice please on my older cat being scared of my kitten



## bexsn2kids (Sep 11, 2009)

well at the mo merlin my 5 yr old cat is scared of salem , i am keepin salem down stairs and merlin has decided to sulk up stairs , he comes down stairs to the living room wont go in the kitchen as salem is in there but will stand at the door way looking then when he sees salem looking he runs off to hide up stairs , any idea what i can do to stop merlin being so scared ?


----------



## kittykat (Nov 2, 2007)

Is Salem a kitten? How long have you had him?


----------



## bexsn2kids (Sep 11, 2009)

salem is 6 weeks old we have had him since friday so still early days , i have been giving merlin loads of attention and treats and he still comes and sits on my lap while the kitten is not around but as soon as he is he is gone


----------



## kittykat (Nov 2, 2007)

It's perfectly natural, it took mine a few days but in the past has taken months! so dont be too upset they will learn to love each other or at least tolerate each other! lol

I would also try feeding them together or giving them both treats when they are in the same room if possible.


----------



## dmheck (Oct 11, 2009)

did you have an luck or good advice in how to integrate your kitten salem and your scared adult cat? I am having the very same problem and am having trouble getting advice that works. Just when I think things are going ok, the kitten chases my cat and he runs scared to his room and hides... Please let me know what has worked for you so far? thanks!


----------

